# Scott's Caves + Small Shaft - July 2015



## SlimJim (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice little explore done during a recce with Konrad. Certainly something very different and I do love my underground sites, very much! We're blessed up here with a wealth of tunnels of which I'm very grateful  I didn't get a huge amount of quality shots, so I've whacked in a small shaft of stairs down the road that Konrad showed me too as a bonus, I hope that's cool!

Here's the caves:

There's history of them being used during the war as an air raid shelter, with a woman getting blown up trying to get to the caves in 1940. I'm pretty sure that they pre-date the war however and were probably built during the mid 1800s because the well served barracks at the top of the cliffs. They were used in later years as a workshop and have bits of bobs laying about, including hovercraft parts and what look to be fibreglass moulds. Chalk falls meant getting in was certainly not for the portly or non-limber!

One of the vault type areas.


Vault by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Konrad trying to get a decent shot looking up the well, which proved to be very difficult!


C-Man by Slim Jim, on Flickr

An opening that comes out further up the cliff. 


Dusty by Slim Jim, on Flickr

In another one of the vaults. The caves follow an H type layout, with probably 3 original entrances.


Infrared Cowboy by Slim Jim, on Flickr

On to the little shaft of stairs that Konrad found:

Nice set of doors.


Shaft Doors by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Looks to be a WW2 addition.


WW2 Workings by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Short video to go with it. Notable moments include me bashing my head and also sliding down the slope on my bum like a 5 year old!


I don't think I've done the video for the caves yet, stay tuned for that! I've got a bit of a backlog at the moment!

Big ups to Konrad and his connections for showing me the place! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2015)

You should do underground a lot more! Fantastic photos! 
Thanks for sharing your adventure with us.


----------



## smiler (Jul 15, 2015)

Bloody Hell Jim, I wish I could climb stairs that fast, Lovely report and pics, I Loved it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2015)

Great tour and report,hope you had a tough bum!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey mate - great pics and perfectly lit too !!


----------



## acer77 (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesome post take it these are dover. pleaseee give me a shout am in folkestone, i would love to see any of mid victorian / napoleonic sites if you are going!! thanx


----------

